# Farm chores now considered "child labor" hahahahaha



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Child Labor Laws | Farming | Department of Labor | The Daily Caller 
this is hilarious. i just dare them to come out to my farm when i have kids (some time way way way in the future) and tell me i cant send them to the barn to shovel horse crap when they mouth off!

so is riding their horse now considered child labor? cuz iw as definitely excersising my parents horses for them when i was like 9.....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that too. I had a good laugh from it. I was working with hazardous machinery on a farm when I was 10 and getting paid for it. I was driving a tractor (at least learning to) when I was 12, all by myself. Why don't we just wrap all the children up in bubble wrap and put them in a padded room? I love manual labor, must be because I grew up on it...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

if they went out to my farm back when i was 6 and my sister nine they would see me squatting next to the seat hitting the pedals on the tractor while my sister handled the wheel cuz we were both too short haha...and my parents right along with us stacking hay on the trailer me and my sister were pulling with the tractor...
iexcersised my parents horses every day (for free) i love riding!
i dont really think you can get the full impact of horse/cow/farm life without doing the down and dirty chores along with it....my children will not be the spoiled get on the horse at the gate to the show pen and let the trainer ride and the parents do the chores.....they want the fun of riding they take care of the animal that gives it to them.


aaaah i wish obama and them could come out to my farm....id show them a "GOOD" time HAHA


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> aaaah i wish obama and them could come out to my farm....id show them a "GOOD" time HAHA


Show them how real people make a living while still having fun at it? haha


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My kids are infinitely better off for having grown up working on the farm than they would have been running with street gangs in Atlanta. If a little work killed kids, the human species would have died out thousands of years ago. I suppose that there are families that over work their kids. My kids would have been very upset if they had not been allowed to ride on the back of the truck throwing hay out for the cows and helping to feed the chickens.

My son drove the tractor WAY before he was 16 years old. He has a masters degree and is a responsible adult. He still likes to drive the tractor...........


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They've withdrawn the proposal for this. 

Children | Farm Labor | Regulations | Withdrawal | The Daily Caller

I'm glad to see that get scrapped. I'd have been in big trouble when they showed up to see my 7 year old daughter cleaning stalls and driving the tractor/skid loader (with me of course)  

I agree with Celeste that growing up working on a farm is good for kids. Instills a strong work ethic and sense of responsibility at an early age.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Silly farmers. Trying to teach their kids good work ethics and the value of a job well done. How dare you teach you children important life lessons that will make them better well rounded adults. 

Glad that got tossed out in a hurry  We'd be in big trouble around here at haying season. Sure all these tractor/truck driving kids are over 16.... and are getting regular breaks...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh. This.

Manual labor builds character. Just saying. My kids, whenever I have them, are going to grow up knowing what working is...


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Dadgum government has to try and ruin everything, don't they? When I first heard about this I laughed my butt off... so that explains why all the younger kids these days don't know how to do anything. I have two small ones and you bet when we're on the property they are going to be doing their fare share of chores... not that I could stop them anyway.. the oldest loves helping with the garden and the orchard... not to mention all the animals.  

The government needs to stop being so controlling and get out of our business. 

- Z


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

BattleforLiberation said:


> Dadgum government has to try and ruin everything, don't they? When I first heard about this I laughed my butt off... so that explains why all the younger kids these days don't know how to do anything. I have two small ones and you bet when we're on the property they are going to be doing their fare share of chores... not that I could stop them anyway.. the oldest loves helping with the garden and the orchard... not to mention all the animals.
> 
> The government needs to stop being so controlling and get out of our business.
> 
> - Z


Absolutely agree 100%!!! And I am a kid ( well fifteen) and live on a farm and have chores all the time outside but I LOVE it! Tons of kids that go to my school just sleep till 12 on Saturdays and then waste the rest of the day on there phones or watching tv and I'm like are you kidding me? Don't you have like work to do? I don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Livi13 said:


> Absolutely agree 100%!!! And I am a kid ( well fifteen) and live on a farm and have chores all the time outside but I LOVE it! Tons of kids that go to my school just sleep till 12 on Saturdays and then waste the rest of the day on there phones or watching tv and I'm like are you kidding me? Don't you have like work to do? I don't get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Exactly! I have friends my age who live on farms and yet they're on their phones texting all day... while I'm working in the garden or doing the myriad of things I've got to do.. and it's a ton of fun! I couldn't imagine being on the phone all day... I'm lucky I even have the time to get on the computer. lol. I love being outside and doing stuff, even it that means mucking out stalls... and my girls are the same way. They both love being around it all and even if I'm doing something they can't help with they enjoy at least being around, watching and learning. 

It's the best way to grow up for sure.  

- Z


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

didn't hurt me none :wink:


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Rancher said:


> didn't hurt me none :wink:



lol.. how awesome! Nice ride.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

We called it family time when I was growing up...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think your government should have a law stating that every child SHOULD do some sort of outdoor manual labor on a regular basis! Not like you are sending your kid up a factory chimney to sweep out the soot for Pete's sake!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

My 7-year-olds LOVE driving the tractor (with help) and feeding the chickens.

I'm a BAD mommy.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually envy kids who get to work on farms/ ranches... I'm 17, and I sincerily wish I had the opportunity to work on a farm when I was little. Heck. I want to work on a farm/ ranch now. I wish I grew up on a farm/ ranch.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Who thinks of stuff like this?

I really like replacing FFA and 4-H with 90 hour government safety courses.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Rancher I love that pic! You look like you're 100 feet up in the Air. Priceless! What person wastes taxpayer's money on crazy proposals such as the aforementioned? In some schools here in our country they have even banned balls of any sort in the playground. Things are just getting more and more ridiculous by the day!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

While this looks ludicrous, it is very serious, and they have NOT dropped it, just fallen back right now to regroup. It is still very much an issue, and it will be raised again.

Fight back now, or we will have more ignorant laws to deal with. And more farms going under.

And while you think it can't happen? Just wait if it passes or a version of it does. Funny how they don't seem to be able to do anything about the crackhead parents, or the ones selling their kids to the sex trade, but are willing to wipe out kids working on farms.

Make no mistake, there is something behind this, beyond the "safety of farm kids", possibly the "need to have illegals/immigrants" to work if the kids are banned from it. Follow the money honey, is what I always say.

But this will come back, or be hidden in another bill and passed. 

Be vocal, be alert to what is going on, and make sure you let your elected officials in DC and your capitol know what you think about this. 

Or we will wake up and it will be law.


----------



## ECshowjumper (Aug 22, 2012)

I live in the UK so I don't think this rule applies to me, but I can't help but join in. I'm 16, been working on the family farm since I was 10. I get up at 5 in the morning to milk the cows. I've been up to 1am hauling silage. I've hauled little bales of straw and hay, by hand - manual labour at it's best - since I was 11. 

Honestly, compared to the others my age I would say I'm much better set for the future - I have lots of hard earned cash,I have 6 years experience - and counting - in agriculture. I get good grades at school. I'm fit and healthy, because of all the fresh air and exercise I get. 

And, lets face it, I'm a favourite with all the boys round by me - I'm set to inherit a large dairy farm, I have a fair bit of money and I'm fit and attractive, and willing to sit in a tractor all day. 

What's wrong with a bit of manual labour?! Perhaps if more 16 year olds worked on farms, obesity levels would decrease?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Just 16 year olds? I think starting at age 11 kids should be interned to farms. 16 isn't wear obesity starts, it starts much younger than that (that's not why I think we should move it to 11, but just thought I'd point that out).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tempest said:


> Just 16 year olds? I think starting at age 11 kids should be interned to farms. 16 isn't wear obesity starts, it starts much younger than that (that's not why I think we should move it to 11, but just thought I'd point that out).


Yes, much earlier! My daughter is 7 and she does farm chores daily. She wants to ride so she's got to shovel some manure, throw hay and fill water buckets too. 

If anyone wants their kids to do a farm internship - please contact me via pm! (j/k) :lol:


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

started reading this thread and was about to shriek out loud till I read its been scrapped...what they need to out law is the mall rats running around doing nothing but walking in to people while texting each other because they can't seem to talk to each other even 2 feet apart!


----------

